# Chains for Polaris Ranger



## SkeeterB767 (Oct 2, 2015)

Newbie here from Colorado and I need some advice:

I've got a *2006 Polaris Ranger XP 700* with standard tires. I think they're 12 inch PXTs with 26 x 8 on the front and 26 x 11 on the rear. I'll attempt to attach a photo to this post.

We've got a long gravel driveway at our house at 9000 feet. I'm using a 6 ft. Moose plow and I'd like to get some chains. Any advice for me would be appreciated! 
1. Do I need to put 4 chains on or just for the rear tires? 
2. Are there chains that I can use for these tires that will work? If so, what is recommended? If not, what tire/chain combo do you guys recommend?

Thanks for your help and advice!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd only run them in back and also put about 300# in the bed. 
In the front you run the risk of the chains tearing up the fender wheel, you're also introducing more torque the CV joint and half shafts which will eventually fail. 
If you haven't already increase the spring preload on the shocks to reduce suspension compression/ sagging and moved the upper shock locations to add clearance then do so.

I have a new set of Cycle Country V bar chains for my Grizzly and have never needed or used them. I'm on the Front Range in Larimer County, make me an offer if you're close by and interested.


----------



## SkeeterB767 (Oct 2, 2015)

*Thanks*

Hey, Buff, thanks for the information and taking the time to reply. I hadn't thought much about weight in the back but that's what I had do do when I had a Ford Ranger to get around in the winter. I'll definitely add the weight and see how it goes. If I was closer I'd definitely think about the chains you have.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SkeeterB767;2033887 said:


> Hey, Buff, thanks for the information and taking the time to reply. I hadn't thought much about weight in the back but that's what I had do do when I had a Ford Ranger to get around in the winter. I'll definitely add the weight and see how it goes. If I was closer I'd definitely think about the chains you have.


No problem it's why this site exist.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

for tire chain information.

tirechain.com is a great site and you can gets a lot of info there about what chain is best for you in your application.

also if you due get some to put on jack tire up let air out put chain on tight as you can get then air tire back up.

on my ATV with Chains I can push 20-30% more snow with chains than without.


----------



## SkeeterB767 (Oct 2, 2015)

Great stuff - I wasn't aware of that website and glad to get some real world experience with chains. Thanks!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

SkeeterB767;2040202 said:


> Great stuff - I wasn't aware of that website and glad to get some real world experience with chains. Thanks!


no problem,

that is a sweet looking ranger and I bet that cab is super nice when plowing.

off the hip if you due get chains Id go the 2 link V bar both front and back.

I have my stock tires with chains that I change over if we are having a harsh winter. I run a summer oversized Mudding set and if by Mid December it looks like the winter will be harsh I change back to my Stock tires with chains, I rather just swap out tires 4 bolts per rim VS fighting to put chains on/off each year, can swap over in about 40 minutes and the ATV is stored in Dry Heated area to due this so that helps out as well.

I have had the stock tires and chains since 2007 and probably made the swap 4 of the last 7 winters.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

also as Buff Mentioned how strong are your CV shafts on the ranger?

My Honda foreman has a been called a mini tank and doesn't have the power to break axles and stuff like that but the ranger with the 700 might have more snort is that a weak point on the Rangers?


----------



## SkeeterB767 (Oct 2, 2015)

I honestly don't know - I've never plowed with it and the first I heard of that issue was from Buff. You guys have the experience so I'll be a little cautious with mine after getting feedback from you and Buff. The cab is nice - with the heat from the engine, I may not even have to use the heater!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

My family runs Ranger XP900's and Gator 850's on their ranches, they've all had CV issues. Keep in mind the work the snot out them and they see a lot of mud/water which could be a factor in the CV's failing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Says the man of abnormal growth...


----------



## SkeeterB767 (Oct 2, 2015)

Good to know, Buff. Fortunately, I use mine for much lighter work such as hauling wood, moving tools around, repairing fences, etc.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2040237 said:


> Says the man of abnormal growth...


Bah Ha Ha.......
I've fixed/rebuilt more stuff for my relatives than I care to think aboot....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SkeeterB767 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ah, but will they remember you in their will???


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

They're pretty good to me, I get 1/2 of beef and a hog every year, hunting privileges, and I bought 80acres from my wife's grandpa for $50.00 an acre.


----------



## SkeeterB767 (Oct 2, 2015)

You are kidding me! Now that's a tight family for sure - not forgetting favors done and responding in kind. You are fortunate!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SkeeterB767;2040579 said:


> You are kidding me! Now that's a tight family for sure - not forgetting favors done and responding in kind. You are fortunate!


What goes around comes around.......
For instance Halloween weekend I'm going to my uncles ranch by Med Bow Wyo to feed and do chores for 4days while they out of town. I get away for a few days to shoot prairie dogs, hunt coyotes and they don't have to get someone to come in. It's a win win situation.


----------



## SkeeterB767 (Oct 2, 2015)

*Halloween*

You can't ask for a better Halloween than that!


----------

